# CDC: "Prepare for Zombie Apocalypse"



## dc300a (Apr 4, 2011)

I like the idea. It is a novel approach to make people think about preparedness... but... read this article and tell me what part jumps out at you as disturbing... I think all of our answers will match. 

Zombies


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

"supplies to get you through the first couple of days before you can locate a zombie-free refugee camp "

Okay, now I'm getting paranoid. Suppose they are planning for some kind of epidemic as an excuse to round us all up? Creepy!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

That's really strange...the CDC has really put this out?


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Here is my take. I'll bet the ******* at the CDC gets his ass fired over this one. Although he attempted to use off-beat humor to get the message out about prepping. Sure we are all numb to the typical government propaganda on anything, but this may be a little over the top on getting the message out to the general public on emergency preparedness.

If you look at how many people are commenting on the article, it has sparked some dialog amounst people who might not have thought about prepping to begin with. Now, I'm confident that there will be a small percentage of mindless numbnuts out there who will read this and take it as serious information because it was published by our government.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Zombies? Ok, this guy been down snortin embalmin fluid to much. Stupid article. Next, two days worth a supplies till ya can get ta a shelter? He ain't never been in a public shelter, last place I ever wanna go cause were trainded in settin em up.

I'll stick with my own plans thank ya very much! Ya gotta wonder where the sam hill they find some a these folks!


----------



## dc300a (Apr 4, 2011)

kejmack said:


> "supplies to get you through the first couple of days before you can locate a zombie-free refugee camp "
> 
> Okay, now I'm getting paranoid. Suppose they are planning for some kind of epidemic as an excuse to round us all up? Creepy!


:2thumb: GIVE THE MAN A CIGAR! :congrat:

They are telling people to only have a few days supplies on hand to live on until you can get to a camp or shelter..... 

Im not worried about them manufacturing an epidemic to drive into camps... I am just disturbed that they would rather people flood camps or shelters and depend on them rather than preaching self-reliance... :soapbox2:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Gooberment agency, thus they wan't ya ta be dependent on the gooberment. Free thinkin individuals be dangerous ya know! If ya can take care a yerself, ya ain't be controlled by them.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I said for months..without your guns, they have no control..to get your guns, create a security blanket, like food handouts for your kids, and ..

"let us secure all your weapons for the safety of the residents in the shelter--you can get them back when you leave..okay??"

Yeah, right!!!


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Makes me wonder about the mental level of thoes in charge.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I think you're all taking this too seriously. First off, they said it's tongue-in-cheek, to reach the zombie-obsessed culture. They actually had someone call the CDC, worried that the radiation from Japan after the earthquake and tsunami would cause zombies in America. I have kids in their late teens and 20s who totally believe this stuff and are engrossed with the TV shows and movies about zombies, and they worry about this stuff. There are video games and cartoons devoted to the concept of an industrial or chemical accident that makes a race of zombies, and these kids believe it can happen. The whole zombie thing makes me roll my eyes, but if that's what it takes to make them think about prepping, then so be it.

The people this campaign might reach are people who won't even notice or pay attention to the droll, boring message that's always put out, which is what one of the people at CDC pointed out. They tune it out. Yahoo news now and then has their articles "10 things to have on hand for emergencies" and things like that, and that generation isn't going to click on the article. But a headline telling you how to prepare for a zombie invasion? It'd probably go viral, and the young people will actually feel like the old farts in the gubb'mint are connecting with them. 

I didn't read it at "ONLY" 3 days storage, I read it as "Hey, young morons scared of zombies, I know you only have a 3-hour supply of microwave food in your freezer, a bag of chips, and some Mountain Dew in your apartment, so you need to get off your butt and go shopping and get enough for at least a few days". 

It's a start. They'd go from almost no food to a 3-day supply. That...they could probably handle. Tell one of these zombie-obsessed young adults they need a 3-month or year's supply and they'll tune you out as a radical moron.

I'm no fan of the CDC, FEMA, or any of the other alphabets, but I don't think this deserves scorn. Everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Excellent point, Sue. Clearly we aren't the target market for this message. And without a doubt, stuff that I think is stupid is stuff that reaches my son (age 17). I may hate the video game zoning out, or texting obsession, or the 'me first' and 'whatever' attitude I see so prevalent with his generation - but my hating it doesn't change it. And that's the reality the CDC is faced with trying to break through. I'll have to ask my son his take on this piece.

And yeah, any government piece is going to push a 'turn to government' action - they are, after all, the government. It's what they know. Gotta miss the 'victory garden' concept - that was at least a government push towards a bit of self-sufficiency.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

(snip from gypsysue)zombie-obsessed young adults(end snip)

Thanks! Gypsysue thinks I'm a young adult!! I love my zombie flicks! I have been watching zombies since 1968!
I know that they are not going to happen but then again, starving folks from big cities flooding out into the country side might just qualify!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree with gypsysue ... I was with our local pub ed group (fire & life safety) for over seven years ... We did what ever was needed to get the memo out ... Think *Andi with a long PINK wig with high top shoes to match.  Then add a lime green shirt with bright blue pants .lol But the kids loved it ... and had to come over and say Hi!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

dc300a said:


> :2thumb: GIVE THE MAN A CIGAR! :congrat:
> 
> They are telling people to only have a few days supplies on hand to live on until you can get to a camp or shelter.....
> 
> Im not worried about them manufacturing an epidemic to drive into camps... I am just disturbed that they would rather people flood camps or shelters and depend on them rather than preaching self-reliance... :soapbox2:


Heh,got a heads up this morning on just that.apparently the talking heads are now AT TOTAL RANDOM talking about "black pox"100% fatal and makes the victim look like he's burned to a crisp....

Of course if t3h rapture hits like the nuts say it will this weekend....


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

dc300a said:


> :2thumb: GIVE THE MAN A CIGAR! :congrat:
> 
> They are telling people to only have a few days supplies on hand to live on until you can get to a camp or shelter.....
> 
> Im not worried about them manufacturing an epidemic to drive into camps... I am just disturbed that they would rather people flood camps or shelters and depend on them rather than preaching self-reliance... :soapbox2:


I agree with you completely on this. I would rather be preparred for years and not depend on our gobt. for anything. I saw this also on the news a couple of hours ago. Thanks for posting the link so that I could read it.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Emerald said:


> Thanks! Gypsysue thinks I'm a young adult!! I love my zombie flicks! I have been watching zombies since 1968!


Age is a frame of mind, young lady! :lolsmash:

The different gov.t agencies keep putting out their prep info, and yes, it does seem like within a few days they want everyone all nice and orderly in a camp somewhere, but they do seem to want people to have enough to at least sustain them for a few days so they aren't hit with 'helpless' (read: clueless or lazy) people by the millions who are all going to panic and/or rush the stores at once.

Scary, this black pox stuff. I hadn't heard about it. Is it a theory, a "practice" scenario, or does it exist and there's real reason to be aware of it and possibly prepare to protect against it?


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Movies like "28 Days Later", "28 Weeks Later", "The Crazies" are kinda scary because there is a possibility that they can come true. People turn into "zombies" or "humans with a major bout of rabies and hate" (lol) through a virus.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*The Zombies are coming!!!*

*The really scary thing in this whole thing is that it preps people to think..3 days worth of food until I can get to the Government shelter.... it's like the Piper dude playing his whistle and all the kids following him .. therein lies the big booger under the bed..

The sheeple will all run bleeting to the shelters.. which means the nails left sticking up will be "US"!! easier to find the thorn in the grass if most of the grass is gone..

It's strange that every day we see more and more rights being trampled in the name of "freedom" freedom for who? freedom from what?...

If the Cops can now just walk into your home anytime they wish then folks this must be the Zombies we are hearing about.. ANYBODY who comes at me with the idea of walking on my rights is in fact a Zombie and needs a bullet in the brain locker..

We truly have monsters coming for us... one is that Obama fool... and his lackeys in the Dim O Crap party as well as the RINO's the the GOP... these are the monsters and they are crawling out from under the bed and out of the closet but they ain't wanting to eat your guts, they want your soul...

If the American SS can drag a kid out of class for making a comment in a free speech way then what can/will they do to us if we disagree ???

Nope the Zombies ain't coming..hell they are already here...shoot for the head !! or the crotch..body armor ya know.. *


----------



## ReadyMom (Feb 25, 2011)

I believe that the CDC was thinking of trying to reach a younger, more social media (movies, tv, internet) inclined 'audience'. Too bad they don't tune in to the 'CDC' channel on their local internet connection  . I'm wondering just how much they are going to advertise this promotion to the general public.

I have to agree with gypsysue on this. I have been promoting Emergency Home Preparedness for the past five years and have attended numerous health and emergency preparedness conferences and summits. At these events were both national and international attendees. There were officials from all of the ABC organizations, including Health & Human Services, World Health Organization and the CDC. As well as state and local agencies for health and emergency services.

I was co-founder of 'ReadyMoms Alliance' and we promoted _'Three Days, Three Weeks, Three Months'_ preparation as a starting point. *Agencies like FEMA, CDC and the American Red Cross have consistently advised only a 3-day supply for households.* A couple have moved to a two-week message. To have an organization like RMA come out and promote anything MORE was a stretch and we knew it.

_*The reasoning is that if you ask folks to consider anything MORE is going to turn them off.*_* Then they are NOT going to consider ANY level of home prepping.* It's beyond the comprehension of most people to consider any extreme situation that warrants any large-scale home preparation efforts. And for others it's a financial hardship that will make them throw up their hands and say 'I can NOT afford this'.

That could be true for a lot of people. But, there are a LOT of people out there who may feel differently and are not being given the chance to ADEQUATELY prepare.

There is a crucial missing piece, though ... EDUCATING folks on HOW they can prepare. Giving them inexpensive options that can give them more control over their prepping and not feel like it's such a impossible task. You cannot just TELL people to prepare and have food and water and flashlights. You need to SHOW them options. TEACH them how. (That's where RMA came in. We had displays to do just that).

Unfortunately, as most of us know, 3 days is not going to get most people very far. When I did community presentations, I'd let folks know that 3 days is what is recommended by federal agencies and then encourage them to consider just how long serious events REALLY last and how much they would REALLY need.

*If MORE effort was made in basic preparation education,* then maybe CDC and others could move forward from the 3-day message to a more realistic one. Then, first response agencies would have less sheeple needing aid and could help the households that could not to afford the preparations.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Most city folks *can't* effectively prep for more than 3 days and that is a major threat to us country folk.

Just imagine 3 days with no light, no heat, not sewage disposal then the stored water runs out and the riots begin. No way for them to run generators or heat their appartments and because of limited space, they can't store a whole lot of stuff regardless of their desire to prepare.

Then *they* become the zombies and a threat to us.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

The average Joe is three missed meals away from savagery.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Then FEMA will have their hands full trying to care for all those folks and maybe the country folks won't have as much to worry about. At least if those people have 3 days worth of food stored it might slow down the rioting and give FEMA a change to get people organized into camps.

I suspect even if all the people had 3 days worth of food there would STILL be rioting because people might panic and decide they should go get more while they can, so to speak. 

Despite all the criticisms of everything they do and whatever they try, I believe there are people at the CDC, FEMA, etc., who really are trying to come up with plans and educate people. What an overwhelming thought, to be responsible for an emergency plan for a city of a million or more people, each of whom are going to react differently in a disaster, each with different backgrounds, preparedness (or lack of), age and health conditions, etc. 

I'm doing good just to be working within a plan for our family and close circle of friends and neighbors, and they're at least semi-cooperative if not all completely on board, plus I know who and what I'm dealing with.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

(Hat tip to Enola Gay at Paratus Familia for the picture.)


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

The article was an interesting read. While I don't believe in Zombies or FEMA conspiracy theories, I do think the article is an interesting way to get people interested in preparedness and the CDC mission. A little more self-reliance talk would have been better than having people wait for government assistance.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*The CDC*

I don't think they can get much stupider !


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

BillM said:


> I don't think they can get much stupider !


Ah, but don't forget how stupid the people are that they're trying to reach! :lolsmash:

There's a lot of people out there who can't function within a line of thought that the government (or someone) might not be there to help them. They're just unable to even process that kind of thinking. It's like a child being told that they might come home from school one day to find Mommy and Daddy not there and they would have no idea when they might come back. Imagine sending a kid off to school each day with that message! Sad to say, there are a lot of grown-ups who are like that with the government. Yes, maybe they should grow up and face reality, but they're not going to.

It's a good place for the CDC to start, to get their attention and get them into the idea of having at least 3 days worth of food. Who knows, if they can get that to take hold and nearly everyone in America has at least 3 days' worth of food, they can expand that to 3 weeks, etc.

The message is all around us, from the government and media, to store food and water. Are you surrounded by people who are out doing that very thing? Have you thought of different audience-specific ways to reach them? We even had to vary that message for the adult children in our own family.

It helps to 'speak their language', to get someone's attention and get an idea across.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Magus said:


> The average Joe is three missed meals away from savagery.


I thought it was nine? :dunno:


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

Magus said:


> The average Joe is three missed meals away from savagery.


Everyone who is serious about survival should have some idea how long they can go without food. If a person turns into a savage after missing only 3 meals they were really not that far from a savage to begin with. 3 missed meals is only an excuse.

The majority of people can go a week without food easily. A month isn't really that hard.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Liquid diet*



power said:


> Everyone who is serious about survival should have some idea how long they can go without food. If a person turns into a savage after missing only 3 meals they were really not that far from a savage to begin with. 3 missed meals is only an excuse.
> 
> The majority of people can go a week without food easily. A month isn't really that hard.


Turning Savage !

About ten years ago ,I decided to lose some weight real fast . I went on a totally liquid diet. I drank plenty of juices but ate no solid food for three days.

It worked . I lost about fifteen pounds.

On the third day it was very hot and My wife and I were mowing the yard. She got hot and asked me to finish weed eating the ditch in front of the property between the road and the house.

I got half way done and she felt sorry for me and brought me a quart of cold apple juce straight out of the fridge.

I drank the whole thing and after a ten minuit rest, went back to work on the ditch.

A friend passed the house and blew the horn. I raised one arm to wave and Suddenly became aware that I had crapped my pants.

I think It was the wave that did it.

Thinking fast, I continued waveing with a big stupid grin on my face until the coast was clear.

Dropping the weed eater I gathered up both pant legs and headed for the house.

It just dosen't get any more savage than that ! :surrender:


----------



## spacedude3000 (May 26, 2011)

*zombies*

Dr. Khan of CDC knows better than all of us what the current "state of the art" biological weapons can do. And yes, a disease that can cause a dead human to reanimate, would have to be a state-of-the-art biological weapon. Maybe out there somewhere there is such a disease waiting for its first victim, ie. "Patient Zero". I cannot dismiss Dr. Khan's remarks as pure fiction.
For more on the topic of zombie preparedness see blog entries at
Pestilence Blog


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

They will use katrina for an excuse to force people into the camps.

Plus its already in the plans to make us share our food.And hording will not be allowed.

We just plan as best we can and hope we can survive whatever plans they have for us all


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

BillM said:


> Turning Savage !
> 
> About ten years ago ,I decided to lose some weight real fast . I went on a totally liquid diet. I drank plenty of juices but ate no solid food for three days.
> 
> ...


Well, that makes me feel better--I just wet my pants sometimes when running water in the sink...female seniors with hysterectomies know exactly what I'm talking about!!!!
And that reminds me---dollar tree has panty liners for $1---on my list as of now!!


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

BillM said:


> Turning Savage !
> 
> About ten years ago ,I decided to lose some weight real fast . I went on a totally liquid diet. I drank plenty of juices but ate no solid food for three days.
> 
> ...


Many years ago I went on a liquid diet. It lasted 4.5 months. Didn't bother me much until I decided to eat solid food again. I ate a small piece of cornbread and thought I was going to die.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Here's a link to you complete Zombie Survival Guide:

http://www.radoslavdimov.com/files/the-zombie-survival-guide-complete-protection-from-the-living-dead.pdf

ENJOY


----------

